# those fake HID headlamps are annoying



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm noticing lots of fake HID headlamps, i.e. lamps/reflectors that are tinted blue. The really annoying ones are the lamps that change colors drastically as the viewing angle changes. I've seen some of them change from whitish to blue to yellow to even pink-ish in the space of a few seconds. Very distracting.


----------



## Sway (Mar 6, 2006)

You must be talking about after market HID and Halogen wanna be's headlamps in cars, they (most) have a projector type lens in the assembly that changes the color, yes the winking can be annoying.

Later
Kelly


----------



## JanCPF (Mar 7, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I'm noticing lots of fake HID headlamps, i.e. lamps/reflectors that are tinted blue. The really annoying ones are the lamps that change colors drastically as the viewing angle changes. I've seen some of them change from whitish to blue to yellow to even pink-ish in the space of a few seconds. Very distracting.


Yes you are so right, I hate this too. In fact I don't understand how these bulbs can be legal. I have several times (in the corner of my eye) mistaken them for an emergency vehicle because of the flashes of blue light. :shakehead

Jan


----------



## Litbobber (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, yeah thay do suck,I allways try to look off to the side a little bit.
Very distracting!

Brett


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 7, 2006)

JanCPF said:


> Yes you are so right, I hate this too. In fact I don't understand how these bulbs can be legal. I have several times (in the corner of my eye) mistaken them for an emergency vehicle because of the flashes of blue light. :shakehead
> 
> Jan



Exactly - that's happened to me also. :thumbsdow


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 9, 2006)

First time I saw one, I thought the driver was flashing his high beams at me. They should be illegal.


----------



## Waterfish (Mar 9, 2006)

Actually the projector based HID lamps you guys are talking about are for the most part, OEM street legal and DOT approved HID systems. 

The projector produces a cut-off, and while the cutoff line is around where your bumper is, when the car hits bumps and hills, your cabin can go under the cutoff and get blinded by the light. 

What is really annoying, is IMPROPERLY AIMED headlights, halogen or HID, pointed all the time right into your face. 

I have done aftermarket HID, halogen projector upgrade, and now a full retrofit of a OEM HID system from an Acura TSX into my old BMW. Unfortunately, the annoying blue flicker you are describing(refraction), is just a function of how projectors work, and more and more cars are starting to come standard with them(ie. hyundai sonata).


----------



## BatteryCharger (Mar 9, 2006)

Pretty much all the fake HID bulbs ARE illegal. Anything slightly blue is. And the stupid ricers usually put them in illegal, improperly aimed, non DOT approved lenses. (with more blue LEDs just to complete the "I'm a dumbass" look)


----------



## Waterfish (Mar 9, 2006)

Correct on that, blue headlamps are all those imitation junk that give out less light but annoy and irritate others. 

They try to mimick the blue/purple prismatic effect given off by projectors.


----------



## RoyJ (Mar 9, 2006)

The thing those stupid drivers don't realize is how dim these bulbs are; you might as well put a wax candle in there, atleast you'll get one true candlepower.

OEM HID can be annoying too sometimes, especially on dark country roads. If they **** me off too much then I just fight back with my offroad lights


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 9, 2006)

They blind you in your rear view miiror with their "Extreem Lites", then scare the crap out of you when the pass you going 15 over the speed limit with their 5 gallon bucket sized exhaust that sounds like a mosquito in a mayonaise jar, but way louder of course!!

Jeers to Loud Exhaust and blinding blue lights, and all those stickers, and the crazy paint jobs.


----------



## Steve77 (Mar 9, 2006)

:lolsign: Agreed. Apparently this happens everywhere.


----------



## KevinL (Mar 10, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> They blind you in your rear view miiror with their "Extreem Lites", then scare the crap out of you when the pass you going 15 over the speed limit with their 5 gallon bucket sized exhaust that sounds like a mosquito in a mayonaise jar, but way louder of course!!
> 
> Jeers to Loud Exhaust and blinding blue lights, and all those stickers, and the crazy paint jobs.



*Amen to that! * You may add gigantic spoilers/wings, chicken-cooker exhaust, oversized rims and tires, body kits and distasteful use of carbon fiber to the list too. 

I'm on the other end of the world, we get that too. And the worst part is not the bling and the car - it's the occupant. Both in and outside of the car, they hide behind a huge front of arrogance and bravado. 

So what's the difference between us with the superlights and them? I choose to (and I hope all of us here at CPF do too) to exercise restraint and consideration in the use of the superlights. I look for deserted areas to try them out and I NEVER point them at anybody's house. In other words I make a conscious effort NOT to show them off, stuff them in people's face, or **** others off. It's the exact opposite of trying to be seen. 

And as I've always said.... car, camera, computers DO NOT equal .. c.. *ahem* size. Just because I have a 17" monitor or 17" rims does not mean I have 17".................


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 10, 2006)

Now I know why it's called a _shaft_ of light.


----------



## scaredofthedark (Mar 10, 2006)

i thought this was talking about the annoying fake HID bulbs.
how did it get to ricer bashing? :huh2:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 10, 2006)

scaredofthedark said:


> i thought this was talking about the annoying fake HID bulbs.
> how did it get to ricer bashing? :huh2:



Just a classic case of going off topic (OT). :laughing:


----------



## scaredofthedark (Mar 11, 2006)

i just thought of something more annoying...
those tall *** trucks with those HID bulbs in their halogen housings
those halogens are annoying enough. Now they put in bulbs that's 3 times brighter and still shining directly in your face, its enough to blind you and cause an accident.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Mar 11, 2006)

scaredofthedark said:


> i thought this was talking about the annoying fake HID bulbs.
> how did it get to ricer bashing? :huh2:



Because ricers are the ones stupid enough to use annoying and illegal fake HID bulbs.


----------



## Christoph (Mar 11, 2006)

They are very anoying whom ever is using them 

C


----------



## Timson (Mar 13, 2006)

As Waterfish has already explained...That colour change flicker comes from vehicles fitted with genuine OEM HID projector lamps and is generated as a result of light refraction by the projector lens.

If you look at an OEM HID headlight shining against a white wall (or ordinary Halogen projector headlight for that matter) you'll see on the cut off point of the top of the beam there'll be a rainbow of colours. Some are worse than others.

The colour change occurs over a small angle, but as your eye passes through this particular angle you see the colour shift and see a flicker of colours. The blue is usually most noticeable.

Those silly aftermarket coloured headlamps as stated are actually dimmer than stock and therefore only annoy because they're different and look stupid.
They should no more dazzle or upset than a normal halogen headlamp unless they're improperly aimed.

What annoys me far more than silly colours is headlamps that are improperly aimed and genuinely dazzle oncoming traffic - or light up the inside of your car when they follow behind.

OEM HID have automatic levelling features built in which should minimise the perceived flicker and possibility of dazzle by constantly adjusting the height of the beam, relative the the incline of the road that the vehicle is on.

Retro - fit HID does not have this feature (Therefore illegal in the UK) and so the flicker / dazzle problem is worse.
So it's probably vehicles with aftermarket (Genuine ) HID's that bother people the most.


Tim


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 13, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but what's a "ricer"? 



BatteryCharger said:


> Because ricers are the ones stupid enough to use annoying and illegal fake HID bulbs.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 13, 2006)

A "ricer" is someone who highly modifies their Japanese (or Korean) built car, (often known in the past as "rice rockets"). 

They sometimes spend as much or more than the value of the car making the modifications.

They tend to like blue/purple fake "HID" style lights, free flow exhaust systems, and large wings on the back which serve little, if any, function other than as a place to spend more money. They often invest in carbon fiber hood and trunk cover, and leave them unpainted to show that they really are carbon fiber. They also tend to put large numbers of stickers showing the manufacturers of the aftermarket parts they use on the body itself, creating a quasi-racecar look.

Sometimes, the individual has exceptionally good taste and does a great job, but often it looks like something dreamed up by a bored 6th grader. 

Bill


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification. It initially sounded a little like it may have had racial undertones. 

Oddly enough, at least around these parts, people who modify American-assembled cars with Japanese nameplates, are more often than not, young males of Asian-American heritage.



bwaites said:


> A "ricer" is someone who highly modifies their Japanese (or Korean) built car, (often known in the past as "rice rockets").


----------



## Flakey (Mar 16, 2006)

much more than anything else i have a problem with the guys who have lifted "pre runner" trucks now you can do a pre runner well ... or you can do it badly. such as buying a lift kit for ONLY the front suspension so that your truck looks as if it is trying to achieve liftoff. wich just happens to point the headlights RIGHT AT YOUR FACE OR REARVIEW MIRROR!!!!! GRRRR! add a HID retrofit and it becomes REALLY horrible. thats about the time i look over at the mag100 in the passenger seat and think about doing bad things ........


----------



## mdocod (Mar 16, 2006)

> Sometimes, the individual has exceptionally good taste and does a great job, but often it looks like something dreamed up by a bored 6th grader.



out of 100 "ricermobiles" around these parts, about 1 of them, has put in the money and time to make it look seamless and attractive. Then they turn on their purple headlamps and it looks like a toy again, oh well.

when people try to convince me that their HUGE WING made a massive difference in traction and handling on their FRONT WHEEL DRIVE car, I don't even know where to begin. Usually I suggest some bright pink double windshield wipers, heard they make at least 5 extra HP.


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 16, 2006)

It was very funny when I beat a Honda Civic "Type R" (yeah, it's funny, I know) with all the bells and whistles described above with an exaust the size of a watermelon with my racey 92 horse power 1992 Toyota Corolla Station Wagon. I think the gynormous wing drag him down quite a bit....


----------



## Delvance (Mar 16, 2006)

270winchester,

Don't discount the fact that he could've just applied a Type-R sticker on it...either that or he is a supercrap driver. A well running Civic type-r can give alot of cars a run for their money on a track. Their straight line performance is nothing to sniff at either.

My car has blueish coloured headlights. And i've not single complaint about them. I've even seen my own car's lights while in another moving car...doesn't create more annoyance than normal headlights. Anf btw, it produces a fair amount of light, bit more than normal ones but nothing compared to the HID's found on the Mercs and Beamers on the road today. Sitting in various friend's cars going through a mountain pass, they need to use high beams whereas i have not used mine once in my car.

Mdocod, a rear wing does make some difference to a FF car, but of course...only in straight lines haha. But really, it helps alot if the car travels alot of highways (no i don't have a large wing on the back of my car  ).

I actually find the HID of Mercs and Beamers to be VERY annoying...I'm so used to seeing non HID beams that whenever i see one, it hurts my eyes and i sometimes think they driver have their highbeams on. Even really bright brakelights hurt my eyes sometimes though, so maybe i just have sensitive eyes :shrug: .


----------



## Orbit (Mar 16, 2006)

it's good you don't have to use high beam!

i run pretty well all the time on high beam, but then we have rather differnt driving conditions lol.

i think the problem with alot of cars is that the headlights just simply aren't aimed properly, esp in AUS where alot of cars are more then 12years old there is often a problem with poorly aimed headlights.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Mar 31, 2006)

Don't worry, HID will be banned soon.

I hear the latest technology will be LED headlights.

Used to be cars had acetylene gas headlamps but there were too many people complaining of how bright they were.

Where I live and what I drive is my business, unless a person was to experiance living in Alaska during the winter months its hard to describe that we only have a few hours of daylight in the winter. Roads are covered in ice sometimes a foot thick, on major roads most fog lines and divider lines are usually iced over, very hard to know where the road actually is unless you feel the grooves in it from countless vehicles using studded tires.
Moose suddenly decide to cross the highway, a member of the deer family most are well over 1000 pounds and will even destroy a large truck if hit at high speeds. They are hard to see in twilight conditions and blend in with the background.

I use 35 watt 9000K DS2 bulbs in my Silverado 3500 lowbeams in APC projector housings, I modified the housing to use the 9005 high beam mounting ring bulb type (high beam) and cut part of the inner shield in the projector to increase side viewing and more throw, the 9000K is a violet color but not a dim color, its 3500 lumens output the same as a warmer whiter color of 6000K or lower, difference is I have a very pronounced band of UV that acts like a blacklight on road markers, street signs, any flourescant striping such as on school busses and commercial vehicles. I can see these even if they are covered in road grime, ice and even snow. And moose eyes, they glow.

Yes I can imagine my headlights would upset city folks quite a bit. 

But I do not live in the city, I live in Alaska. We do whatever it takes to survive up here.

BTW I have some very pretty intense blue Daytime Running LED bulbs in my truck as well.Makes people look real hard at me, wakes them up, they for the most part avoid my big custom dually when they see me coming at them while they attempt to pass a slowmoving motorhome on a 2 lane highway at 80 MPH.

We have a lot of terrible head on collisions up here attributed to either dim light conditions of the winter months or the 20 plus hours of bright sunshine in the summer that makes even normal headlight nondiscernible.



I have seen too many people dead from instances of drivers just not seeing each other, I would rather be able to see and be seen than never be seen anymore.....


----------



## KevinL (Mar 31, 2006)

Daniel Ramsey said:


> Yes I can imagine my headlights would upset city folks quite a bit.



"To everything a purpose" - and your HIDs fit your situation where the visibility counts. You're using illumination technology for a legitimate purpose under difficult conditions, whereas many of the ricers have never even gotten off city roads (sometimes the cars are lowered so much they can't even get over road humps - I've seen them scratch and grate) and install them only to annoy other drivers to get out of their way. 

It's good to see someone using them as they were intended to be used and using them responsibly :thumbsup:

I could do a $150 retrofit using ebay HIDs, but instead I've chosen to be responsible and put them in my spotlights (for use while I'm on foot) because my driving conditions in cities don't demand an illegal, non-approved HID conversion.


----------



## Orbit (Mar 31, 2006)

yes i'm the same, if someone wants to come and drive where i do and not hit an emu or kangeroo or bloody wombat...with a maglite as headlights they are more then welcome, but i'm not picking up the pieces.

every piece of techonology has it's uses, people who use it incorrectly whould be punished not the people who need it.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 31, 2006)

Daniel Ramsey said:


> I use 35 watt 9000K DS2 bulbs in my Silverado 3500 lowbeams in APC projector housings, I modified the housing to use the 9005 high beam mounting ring bulb type (high beam) and cut part of the inner shield in the projector to increase side viewing and more throw, the 9000K is a violet color but not a dim color, its 3500 lumens output the same as a warmer whiter color of 6000K or lower, difference is I have a very pronounced band of UV that acts like a blacklight on road markers, street signs, any flourescant striping such as on school busses and commercial vehicles. I can see these even if they are covered in road grime, ice and even snow. And moose eyes, they glow.


 
Why would you go any higher than 6000K? even 6000K 35 watt only get 2800 bulb lumens. With 9000K you are only getting about 2300 bulb lumens. The lumens do go down the higher the K rating. There are NO exceptions to this fact. If anyone has told you otherwise, they lied. Only 4200K bulbs get 3200-3300 lumens which is the maximum 35 watt bulb lumens.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Apr 1, 2006)

Its quite possible the lumens were not as advertised but from my previous experiance building LED flashlights years ago when CPF was much smaller I purposely selected the 9000k because I wanted a shorter wavelength, I bet few people do not know that violet or near black light does not reflect or bounce back off of blowing snow.
For years the road trains (turnpike doubles) that run up to Prudhoe Bay or even from Anchorage to Fairbanks use blue filtered driving lights, many have as much as a dozen or more of these huge 150 watt driving lights on the cab, as people find the longer wavelength orange/amber fog lights better for fog the blue/violet is outstanding in blizzard conditions or whiteout, its like seeing falling white cornflakes, no bounceback.

If I lived in the lower 48 and drove cross country at 80 MPH or more or when I possibly buy a Corvette and need brite light WAY OUT THERE then yes I concur the 4300K is the way to go. On another Silverado HID install I did the owner lives up here but travels down to Oregon or Arizona for the winter, on his truck I did the opposite of mine and installed 6500K HID on his high beams and Silvania Siverstars in the lowbeams and the Hella driving lights.

And yes I see the "fake" blue headlights up here from time to time and I do not know if its the same in the lower 48 but I've noticed all the new VW Tuaregs have what appears to be 8500K or higher HID lamps in a projector housings and they look very much like my headlights. When I first bought everything 2 years ago to install in my Silverado only the high end cars had HID and all the time people were flashing their lights at me, now more people are driving cars with HID and realize how beneficial they are and are more educated about not deer-staring at the approaching car at night.

And thanks Kevin, I half expected a flaming dialogue from other posters.

I would presume if I was a Mad Max or a road train trucker I would probably find a way the have that arclight used on the M60 tank that in another thread where there is a gathering of members getting one and making it work, I have seen them on ebay and perhaps I too may get one, have it on a retractable mast in the bed of my truck, turn it on it pops up over the cab and instant daylight!

Or at least it would melt the ice off the truck....


----------



## Orbit (Apr 1, 2006)

yes you must always choose the best light for your conditions.

i drive the AUS snowfeilds alot(yes we do ge tsnow in australia)
and i also do the big desert runs, thats why light force is the best light for me, all hail clip on filters!!!!!!

since having my lights i haven't hit anything, (eg cows, buffalo's, pigs, goats, emu's roo's...)
seeing is safety, you've got to have the right light for the conditions.


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 3, 2006)

Delvance said:
 

> 270winchester,
> 
> Don't discount the fact that he could've just applied a Type-R sticker on it...either that or he is a supercrap driver. A well running Civic type-r can give alot of cars a run for their money on a track. Their straight line performance is nothing to sniff at either.




Oops, super late to notice yur reply here.

It was intended to be funny because in the US market I have yet to see a Type R of Civics in the Honda lineup. The Type Rs are usually reserved for the Acura line. But a lot of Latino drivers love to put a "Type R" stcker on the tail or gas tank lid of their Civics or Accords, that combined with a 130-decible exhaust makes the driver feel, well, more special. It's a running joke in California.



I have seen what Integra Rs can do and I was impressed. But I would like to invite you to take a drive around the Bay Area and see how many of these "R"s are and how hilarious it is.

I just realized that in many other markets Civic type Rs are very nice cars. I just have been shooting and studying too much to keep up with cars.

My apologies.

Nick


----------



## Delvance (Apr 3, 2006)

Ahh gotcha Winchester270 . Sorry, now that you mention it, i used to know the civic type-r wasn't available in America but forgot. I live in Australia and they were never available here either, closest was a vti-r model...lacked the type-r suspension and some kw's.

Oohhh don't worry, where i live, there are alot of cars driving around with type-r stickers too , with the same massive exhaust tips and the seat reclinded so far back, sometimes you can't even see the driver wth!

Yep definitely agree, different lights for different occasions! No HID's in the city, aimed square on at oncoming cars would be nice


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 3, 2006)

Delvance said:


> Oohhh don't worry, where i live, there are alot of cars driving around with type-r stickers too , with the same massive exhaust tips and the seat reclinded so far back, sometimes you can't even see the driver wth!



I thought they were sitting in the backseat. =) Could you imagine a head-on in that position? They would have to scrape you off the floorboard.

Anyway, yes, those fake HID bulbs are very annoying. BUT, when you were a teen and into domestic hotrods, didn't people nag about your mods? It comes full circle, just like how bellbottoms made a comback.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Apr 3, 2006)

Delvance said:


> My car has blueish coloured headlights. And i've not single complaint about them.


Do you expect the other drivers to write you a letter when they get annoyed with your headlights? You could put one of those 1kw tank lights on the front of your car and you'd only get complaints from the police.


----------



## StuGatz (Apr 4, 2006)

Some of the people that use these headlights in the city tempt me to bring out the Costco HID and light them up...Errr Ahhh Just kidding of course. 

All the best,

Stuart


----------



## rufusdufus (Apr 4, 2006)

StuGatz
Where do you get these Costco HID lights?


----------



## rufusdufus (Apr 4, 2006)

Orbit,
Can you please give detailed information on your 240 conversion and how it is done and the ebay site you referred to.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 4, 2006)

Arkayne said:


> Anyway, yes, those fake HID bulbs are very annoying. BUT, when you were a teen and into domestic hotrods, didn't people nag about your mods? It comes full circle, just like how bellbottoms made a comback.



Yeah, those dad gum lil' whippersnappers! Gads, we're turning into our parents. 

I suppose that I would've thought those headlights were cooler when I was a young'un, when I was less worried about annoying others. Now that I'm one of the annoyees instead of the annoyers, I'm feeling like a bit of a fuddy-duddy. But it hasn't changed my mind. Now git offa my lawn, ya rascals!
:laughing:


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 4, 2006)

BatteryCharger said:


> Pretty much all the fake HID bulbs ARE illegal. Anything slightly blue is. And the stupid ricers usually put them in illegal, improperly aimed, non DOT approved lenses. (with more blue LEDs just to complete the "I'm a dumbass" look)




you'll have to pardom my stupidity and or over sensitivity. but, any reference to "ricer" sounds like a racial stereotype, and anybody who uses such terms reminds me of a racist, bigot, which i strongly believe does not belong in this forum. i think the moderators should take note of this!


----------



## BatteryCharger (Apr 4, 2006)

senecaripple said:


> you'll have to pardom my stupidity and or over sensitivity. but, any reference to "ricer" sounds like a racial stereotype, and anybody who uses such terms reminds me of a racist, bigot, which i strongly believe does not belong in this forum. i think the moderators should take note of this!



The term ricer has noting to do with race.  It is a very common term used to describe ugly, poorly done, illegal, and dangerous economy cars usually driven by arrogant teenagers. I *hope* to god I offened every one of those drivers in every way I can, because they offend me, and they endanger me and my family on the road. It has nothing to do with the race of the driver inside. Most of them are white american boys just like myself.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Apr 4, 2006)

is that what those spped bumps were under my 70,000lb Concrete mixer?


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 4, 2006)

BatteryCharger said:


> The term ricer has noting to do with race.  It is a very common term used to describe ugly, poorly done, illegal, and dangerous economy cars usually driven by arrogant teenagers. I *hope* to god I offened every one of those drivers in every way I can, because they offend me, and they endanger me and my family on the road. It has nothing to do with the race of the driver inside. Most of them are white american boys just like myself.



oh! i just dont see the connection to the "rice" we eat?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Apr 4, 2006)

senecaripple said:


> oh! i just dont see the connection to the "rice" we eat?



It is probably because most of them are Asian cars, though the term ricer still applies to an American driving a Chevy with a wing and a farty muffler.


----------



## RoyJ (Apr 4, 2006)

senecaripple said:


> oh! i just dont see the connection to the "rice" we eat?


 
I guess you can say that origionally sport compacts came from Japan, where rice is common. But the automotive definition of "ricer" means stupid people who modify their cars with no performance gains what so ever - all show no go.

Examples include huge and often mismatched wings, spoilers, neon lights, etc. You'll get a much better definition on automotive site.

A few examples:













Check out that site Anti-Rice.com is you want to see more examples.


----------



## tdurand (Apr 5, 2006)

I have to admit that when I bought my car I HAD to have the HID's. They do make driving so much better at night. And to combat the glare issues with other drivers it has a "notch" that lowers the light in the oncoming lane, PLUS I can electronically control that level if I want to. I try to keep it at the lower settings in the city and crank it up in the countryside. 

Finally I can't recommend highly enough the Broadway Glare resistant rearview mirrors from Napolex. They come in all sizes and can be installed in seconds. Cost is about $15-30 and can be found on ebay. I've used them in every car I've driven for years. They add more safety than anything other driving gadget I know.


----------



## nemul (Apr 5, 2006)

BatteryCharger said:


> Most of them are white american boys just like myself.



on that note lets all have a good laugh!
http://www.wiggaz.com/pics1.htm


----------



## Delvance (Apr 5, 2006)

I've seen my car driven by someone else and the lights aren't annoying. All my friends have seen my car oncoming and they do comment it is a bit brighter than normal but not annoying thankyou very much. 

To top it off, police here do pull and fine people if their headlights are annoying (and illegal...most often the case). Someone i know got done in like that, simply because the policeman got annoyed when he turned his driving lights on. I've had cops go over my car, not a single comment about my headlights. And heck, if it boosts my vision/safety while i'm driving through a mountain pass, and they are legal, i think i'm entitled to use them.

I have a feeling my lights aren't the blue HID wannabes being discussed here though. Of course there's bound to be someone annoyed by them but it'd probably be a very low rate. What's annoying is real HID lights aimmed square in your face on a shiny clean 4WD in suburban areas *sigh*.




BatteryCharger said:


> Do you expect the other drivers to write you a letter when they get annoyed with your headlights? You could put one of those 1kw tank lights on the front of your car and you'd only get complaints from the police.


----------



## Orbit (Apr 5, 2006)

i agree on teh 4b's.....but that is a nother topic entirely....lol


----------



## RoyJ (Apr 5, 2006)

Delvance said:


> I have a feeling my lights aren't the blue HID wannabes being discussed here though. Of course there's bound to be someone annoyed by them but it'd probably be a very low rate. What's annoying is real HID lights aimmed square in your face on a shiny clean 4WD in suburban areas *sigh*.


 
What kind of bulbs do you have anyway?

IMO the Silverstar and Nighthawk are the only ones worth getting, and even then they're pretty useless in terms of output and peak brightness. There's a site showing the Silverstars actually have lower peak output than a regular halogen.

I'll simply add auxilliary lighting if I'm driving on a dark road. A good set of driving lights make much more different than any bulb change.


----------



## KevinL (Apr 5, 2006)

I believe the etymology of "ricer" comes from the expression "rice burner", derived from the expression of disbelief "What do you put in that car of yours to make it go so fast, rice?" in a reference to when inexpensive Far Eastern hotrods were beating domestic American cars. 

Nowadays "ricer" refers to the drivers who just (poorly) dress up the cars for show in order to look big. It's become a generic word, and in all the contexts I hear it being used in, applies regardless of race, and indeed, regardless of the origin of the car, whether imported or domestic. 

I'm Asian and live in the Far East, and I don't detect any intentional racism in its usage. No worries here. Some words just grow beyond their original meaning and take on a whole new context, just as some other words are misused beyond their original (innocent) meaning and have now become 'loaded' with other undertones. 

No Acuras out here.. we get the Honda Type-R Civics. It sure is nice to see a REAL Type-R instead of a stickered-to-death wannabe Type-R


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 6, 2006)

the first time i heard "rice burners" was about 20 years ago. it referred to the japanese race bikes, or rocket bikes. 
i dont know if you guys can remember about 30 or 40 years ago, they had these fireworks. it would whistle as it flew horizontally. they were referred to as "n***er chasers"! 
these slangs always bothered me!
maybe society has gotten to me!
maybe i'm becoming too politically correct!
must be a left wing conspiracy!


----------



## hizzo3 (Apr 6, 2006)

Some more ricer bashing..... this seems common in texas he he he... i love racing them in my 4cyl jeep and making them look like dumb asses.... although a supra or a skyline arent bad cars, if you have the $$$$ (gotta friend with a supra putting out over 1000 rwhp with $70k in the car)

but here you go, good for alot of laughs.. oh to add to the definition of a ricer....your "import" (seen some saturns too) must be atleast 7 yrs old or on its 4th owner. :lolsign: 

http://www.riceboypage.com/


----------



## Aristo (Apr 11, 2006)

I know the blinking on my HIDs in particular is a sign that a bulb is going bad, also it gets a greenish tinge to it.
I aimed my headlights lower then needed after I did the HID convo on them, so that I wouldn't blind people

only prob with some cars, (I know the gen 1 IS300 in particular) have auto leveling systems on their HIDs and that is annoying as heck at a hilly light.


----------

